# No maintenance crank battery reasonable?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Interstate is hard to beat if you have one near you.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Get a group 24 - any brand.. expect a three year life span...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Most of the batteries come out of the same factories with just different labels. I just go with the cheapest one with the specs I want. If i get 2-3 years out of a $50 everstart then i think its paid off well.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I got a Gp 24 Duracell AGM from Sam’s Club for $119. It has an 18-month warranty. So far so good. Motor is a 50hp Tohatsu 4-stroke.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I just pulled da trigger on Sam's finest Duracell AGM 31dt, maybe lithium when dey r reasonable.


----------

